# revision TSA



## kdahlen (May 11, 2009)

Is there a code for a total shoulder arthroplasty revision due to a torn subscap?
Thanks
kathy


Also looking for a ICD-9 for failed rotator cuff repair for a diff patient


----------



## Bella Cullen (May 12, 2009)

I would just use 23472 with a 22 modifier. 

Dx for failure rotator cuff repair I would just use 998.9 which I found under complications, surgical procedure.


----------

